# Found a Lantern at Goodwill



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

I think it's for candles, but it looks like an old lantern, with a hinged glass door. There's no wires. I seem to remember a post on this forum with links to a tutorial for outfitting a Wal-Mart lantern with flicker lights and making the glass opaque. Anyone familiar w/ this? 

Goodwill rocks! I found an awesome hardback collection of "true" ghost stories also, submitted by readers of USA Today. They published this book because they only had room to run half-dozen of the stories in the paper, but decided to publish the best of the rest in a book. A ton of ghost stories for only $0.50!


----------



## artsymom83 (Jul 22, 2008)

There are many Goodwill stores around here and I love browsing them, but their prices on some stuff is ridiculous. We were in there the other day and their jeans are now $7.25, up a quarter since the last time we were there which wasn't long at all. You can find some awesome junk to turn into props though. There is also a Goodwill clearance center here where everything is in these large blue rolling bins and everything is .99 cents a pound... clothes, sheets, housewares and toys all for .99 cent a pound. And books are .10 cents a pound. I LOVE it there. It's perfect to go get old overalls for a scarecrow or sheets to dye for your haunt or something. We've found costumes, spider webbing, pumpkins and all kinds of Halloween stuff there. Are there any of these Goodwill clearance centers anywhere else? I'd never heard of it until they built the one here.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Waldiddy - Check the MonsterList and look for "Glowing Lantern"...

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/

However it looks as if the "Unpleasant Street" site has been updated recently and the link is broken/lost!!

Zombie-F: Can you fix??! I was hoping to complete similar project using those plans now that i have all the parts.

Thanks


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Why not use a flickering LED tea light, frost the globe, age/distress the lantern and call it done?


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

I bought two aged wooden lanterns from Big Lots this year that I'll use with my pirates theme and swamp witch shack. The glass in my lanterns is already frosted but you could easily frost it yourself with glass etching liquid. If you have a Michaels Crafts in your area they should be able to point you to the right stuff. If you don't want to go the frosting route for a permanent solution, try gluing on some white tissue paper over the glass.

To light my lanterns I'm planning on using the Howler Brands yellow flicker pumpkin LED battery lights. They have 3 LEDs and it seems to be a good amount of light to create a satisfying effect. Here's their website listing. They have a few different lights but this is the one I like best for my lantern. I also have the tealight flickers but they don't give off enough light for a larger lantern IMO.

http://www.howlerbrands.com/products/apls103.html


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

you can sand the glass to make it opaqu maybe 120 gritsand paper, it will be permanently oage, you could sandblast it, i alway thought it would look cool if you sand the inside

but alittle professional thing here, in the movies for a permanent frost look, you can take epson salts and watter and brush or dip it onto glass, it looks cool and is opaque it wont be permanent though

I hear of people misting on grey auto primer, hold the can almost a foot away, them maybe a little white mist

- Aaron


----------

